# Gaggia Classic – Pump replaced, water only trickles through?



## Hale (Feb 12, 2017)

Steam wand fine....power fine....apparently pressure okay aswell.

BUT water just trickles through and it doesn't sound as loud as usual.

Ive replaced the pump with a new one and still same problem.

What should i try replacing NEXT???









*2004 Model; Made in Italy. *


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Have you descaled ?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Search for 'solenoid valve' on here, could be a blockage in that.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Solenoid valve. Always the solenoid valve....

Or the shower screen and head are utterly filthy due to not cleaning it for years?


----------



## Hale (Feb 12, 2017)

Oh my!!!! Its pretty grimey in there.







Can't believe how quickly it builds up









Ordered some Cafiza...going to clean the brew group and gasket first.

*Then is it safe to backflush after that???*

*Or should i take the Solenoid apart and clean it first*, don't want to do anymore damage


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The Classic is pretty bomb proof. Takes a lot to 'break' it, and it usually just comes down to cleaning. If you get scale caught in the tiny hole of the solenoid valve, this usually causes your symptoms, but sometimes I have seen machines so clogged up with filth that water flow is obstructed. Backflushing shouldn't cause any damage and is probably desperately needed!


----------



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

Funnily enough, I had to clean my solenoid valve out today. Zilch through the grouphead, but pumping fine through the wand.

Bit of scale blocking the small hole, as mentioned above. Hopefully yours is as easy a fix as on my Silvia. Its took 10 years to block up mind, so not bad going!!


----------



## CleverDafyn (Nov 9, 2017)

If you strip the valve, be sure to replace the two O rings. Soak the base and nucleus in some dezcal to ensure any flakes of scale are removed. There is also a rubber seal on the threads of the base, make sure that it is not perished.


----------



## Hale (Feb 12, 2017)

After some trepidation (and many youtube videos) i did a complete dismantle operation.

Holy smokes.. the boiler was ruined







(i got this second hand 6 months ago) so much limescale build up.

I couldnt even unscrew the inner Solenoid valve it was set solid.

Needs a new boiler and solenoid so £100+

So SANTA has come early







i know what alot of die hards think but ive gone with a new 2015 Gaggia Classic...im sorry but nothing else in my price range come close.

and to be fair the old one was not looked after.

And by its side is a new Gaggia MDF ....WOW what a beautiful tasting combo well worth the £400 investment!!!

VERY PLEASED with the purchase's


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Don't thow out the old one! I'm sure plenty of forum members would pay you for it! Pretty sure I could get it up and running and sell it for £150 again! They never break!


----------



## Hale (Feb 12, 2017)

Just sold it on Ebay!

I was thinking of fixing it up...but i'm so impressed (suprisingly) with the 2015 model


----------

